
Elon Musk's Subway System Baffles Virginia Transit Officials - vector_spaces
https://www.gq.com/story/elon-musk-yelp-reviews
======
robotbikes
I think they were so incredulous because this is being suggested as a superior
alternative to existing public transit options and public resources are being
invested in it in places like Chicago. So why is the public investing money in
building a system that will be useful to a far fewer amount of people and will
cost significantly more and will be marginally faster. If Musk was just doing
this with his private money and not seeking to replace existing public transit
then i doubt anyone would be as skeptical. See
[https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/politics/ct-met-
oh...](https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/politics/ct-met-ohare-high-
speed-transit-elon-musk-boring-company-20180613-story.html)

------
ackfoo
The killer app for The Boring Company is to extend existing underground
pedestrian systems in cities with bad winters.

Oh what I would not pay to have a network of pedestrian side-tunnels to get me
the 0.5 miles to the subway on a -20 day with winds of 40mph.

If Boring Co. successfully pitched city officials to spend my tax dollars on
underground walkways to get me to the subway without freezing my face off in
January, I'd carry them through the streets on my shoulders (in summer) and
build a shrine to Elon at city hall.

------
itronitron
It sounds like they could have done some research on Boring to know what their
current capabilities are, in which case they would not have been surprised
when they got there.

